# [Ordnung - Drakenwald] Die Fremdenlegion



## Barondil (24. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
www.fremdenlegion-community.de​


*Einleitung*

_Grüße, Streiter der Ordnung! Mein Name tut erstmal nichts zur Sache. Kommt, nimmt einen guten Schluck von unserem besten Bier und hört einfach zu, was ich Euch nun erzählen werde. Auch ich war ein langedienter Veteran der Ordnung gewesen und stand im Dienste dieses Regiments. Und auch wenn es schon lange her gewesen ist, ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie der Krieg ausbrach. Etliche Schlachten und Gefahren habe ich seitdem erlebt. Dutzende Feinde erschlagen, aber auch viele gute Freunde verloren. Und ich hatte die entlegensten Orten gesehen und war sogar bis ins Herz der gottverdammten Chaoswüste gereist.

Nun, tobt der Krieg schon über viele Jahre hinweg durch die ganze Welt, und noch immer wird der Boden unter unseren Füßen durch Blut getränkt. Und längst hat auch die Geißel des Krieges unsere Städte, Ländereien und unsere Heimat heimgesucht, um mit gnadenloser Zerstörung ihren Tribut zu fordern. Ich bin jetzt leider zu alt für den Krieg. Ich spüre jetzt schon wie meine alten Knochen schmerzen. 

Meine glorreichen Zeiten sind vorbei. Doch ich sehe in Euch, dass Eure noch bevorstehen. Egal, ob Ihr aus dem Gefilde des Weltrandgebirges, der mythischen Insel Ulthuan oder des mächtigem Imperiums stammt, tretet uns bei und kämpft Seite an Seite gegen die Mächte der Zerstörung. Denn nur mit Mut, Entschlossenheit und Stärke können wir diesen Krieg mit unserem Verbündeten gewinnen und unsere Feinde in die endlose Finsternis zurückschlagen. Und auch wenn es jetzt scheint, dass unsere Reiche bald den Untergang geweiht sind, so werden wir immer gemeinsam bis zum letzten Atemzug kämpfen! Für die Ordnung!_


*Gildencharakter:*

Fungilde; der Spassfaktor steht stets im Vordergrund
schwerpunktmäßig PvP und PvE/Instanzen
eingespielte Teams ohne Stammgruppen
viele MMO-erfahrene Member (auch ehemalige Stammgruppenspieler und "Progamer"), die auch Neulinge gern unterstützen
tägliche gemeinsame Aktivitäten ohne Zwänge und Pflichten
sehr freundschaftliches/familiäres Klima; das Miteinander ist in unseren Reihen das A und O
Homepage/Forum/Voiceserver vorhanden


*Allgemeine Informationen zur unserer WAR-Gilde:*

Server: Drakenwald (Core-Server)
Fraktion: Ordnung
Gildenlevel: 40
Allianz: Drakenwald United (dazu gehören, MNSG, eQuînox, Frostbringer, Ocrana, Naeramarth, Recht und Ordnung, Vergeltung, Falling Down und Fedaykin.


*Wo ist die Fremdenlegion aktiv?*

Die Fremdenlegion wurde am 29.09.2008 in WARHAMMER (WAR) gegründet. Seitdem sind waren wir als multigaming-Community bereits in mehreren MMOs organisiert. Aktuell sind wir neben WARHAMMER auch in WORLD OF WARCRAFT (WOW) aktiv. Auch in STAR WARS - The old Republic (SWTOR) haben wir zum Release eine weitere Spielsparte geplant.

Neben den hier genannten MMOs veranstalten wir in unserer Community (gemischt mit Membern aus sämtlichen Spielsparten) auch regelmäßig Fun-Abende, an denen wir Spiele wie z.B. Counter Strike Source, Battlefield/BFC2, Anno, Company of Heroes, Titan Quest, etc. (nach Belieben auch alles mögliche andere) zocken, um den Spassfaktor zu erhöhen, für Abwechslung zu sorgen und den Zusammenhalt in unserer Community zu stärken.

Ihr könnt euch für unsere Spielsparten auf unserer Communityhomepage bewerben. Das Bewerbungsverfahren läuft bei uns sehr locker ab. Näheres erfahrt ihr dazu weiter unten.

Sofern sich genügend Interessenten für weitere MMOs finden, werden wir kurzfristig auch weitere Spielsparten eröffnen, in denen die Fremdenlegion vertreten ist.


*Über uns:*

Unsere Schwerpunkte abhängig von der jeweiligen Spielsparte in gemeinsamen PvE-Raids (z.B. in WoW) und/oder in oft siegreichen Schlachten im PvP (z.B. in Warhammer).

Unseren Mitgliedern bieten wir dabei ein sehr gutes Teamplay und nette, humorvolle, kommunikative Tage/Abende am Headset. Das Klima, gegenseitige Unterstütung innerhalb der Gilde sowie der Spassfaktor genießen bei uns höchste Priorität!

Die Mehrheit der Community ist jenseits der zwanzig Lenze (unser RL-Alter größtenteils 20 bis 45) und in diesem Altersbereich gibt es auch noch ein Leben neben der Online-Zockerei. Um euch allerdings bei uns zu bewerben, solltet ihr bereits das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht haben; ein kurzes Gespräch im Voice wird zeigen, ob ihr in unsere Reihen passt.

Trotz unserer Erfolge auf dem Schlachtfeld ist es uns bisher sehr gut gelungen, ohne großartige Verpflichtungen, Zwänge und feste Stammgruppen auszukommen.

Der Großteil unserer Legionäre hat bereits Erfahrungen in anderen MMOs (meist in größeren Gilden bzw. PvP/RvR-Gilden) gesammelt und sich nun hier gleichgesinnt zusammengefunden, um unseren gemeinsamen Feinden die Stirn zu bieten!


*Was erwarten wir von einem neuen Legionär?*

Am wichtigsten: Spass am Spielen und innerhalb der Community. „Stresser" werden bei uns ziemlich fix wieder ausgesondert - wir werden uns unser sehr gutes Klima erhalten.
...unseren Kodex zu kennen und sich auch danach zu verhalten!
Vor allem ein faires Verhalten innerhalb der Gilde aber auch nach außen hin - auf einen Ruf als faire Gilde, mit der man gerne zusammen in Instanzen und auf Schlachtfeldern streitet, legen wir ebenfalls großen Wert.
Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein
Ein Mindestmaß an Aktivität. Wir wollen in einer aktiven Community spielen. Du solltest daher schon öfter als „ein bis zweimal pro Woche für eine Stunde" Zeit zum Spielen haben. Wenns mal ne Weile aus privaten Gründen gar nicht klappt, ist das auch nicht schlimm: einfach im Forum abmelden (nach 4 Wochen unangemeldeter Inaktivität werdet ihr so lange aus der Community entfernt, bis ihr euch wieder zurückmeldet).
Verwendung des aktuellen Voice-Tools unserer Community (derzeit Teamspeak 3). Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Voice-Tool die Kommunikation in einer Community extrem verbessert und das gemeinsame Spielen dadurch viel mehr Spass macht.

*Wie bewerbe ich mich und wie geht's dann weiter?*

Wenn Du daran interessiert bist, in einer aktiven aber auch sehr freundschaftlichen/familiären Community zusammen zu spielen, Spass zu haben und Erfahrungen auszutauschen, bewirb Dich bei uns im Forum. Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung!

Beschreib bitte in Deiner Bewerbung kurz, warum Du Dich für die Fremdenlegion interessierst und was Dich an dem Spiel reizt, das Du gemeinsam mit den Legionären spielen willst. Hilfreich wäre auch, wenn Du etwas zu Deiner Person und Deinem Hintergrund sagst und uns erzählst, welche Erfahrungen Du bisher im Gaming-Sektor (vor allem MMO/Online-Roleplaying) hast.

Die Gildenleitung bzw. ein Offizier trifft sich dann gerne mit Dir für ein kurzes Gespräch am Headset. Das Gespräch dient hauptsächlich dazu, sich etwas besser kennen zu lernen und zu gewährleisten, dass Du im Falle der Aufnahme Zugriff auf die Internen Forenbereiche hast und Dein Voicetool auch funktioniert - wir sind Dir dabei gern behilflich.

Im Gespräch ergibt sich dann schon, ob Dir die Fremdenlegion das bieten kann, was Du Dir vorstellst, und wir das Gefühl haben, dass Du gut in unsere Community passt. In den ersten vier Wochen wirst Du bei uns Probemitglied (Rekrut) sein. Dabei geht es darum, zu sehen, ob wir auch zueinander passen und Du/wir auch in Zukunft beim Spielen miteinander Spass haben werden. Nach dieser Zeit wird die Probemitgliedschaft automatisch in eine Vollmitgliedschaft (Legionär) umgewandelt.


Nun hoffen wir, euch hiermit einen runden Überblick über unsere Community gegeben zu haben und verabschieden uns mit unserem Leitspruch


LEGIO PATRIA NOSTRA!
(Die Legion ist unser Vaterland!)


----------



## xenon64 (26. Mai 2007)

Sers!

hätte interesse euch beizutretten, jedoch lässt mich ordnung nich so rum, wollt eig chaos spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist denn geplant auch Zerstörung zu spielen?

greetz


----------



## Barondil (26. Mai 2007)

Grüße!

Da wir noch wenige Leute im WAR-Projekt sind und WAR immer noch im Alpha- bzw. Beta-Status befindet, werden wir erstmal bei der Ordnung bleiben. Trotzdem, wir sind ja eine MultiMMORPG-Gilde und es ist möglich, dass wir später noch ein Zerstörungsprojekt starten. Dies hängt aber an der Anzahl der Interessenten ab. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass in jeden von uns auch etwas "Böses" steckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Twinkgilde wird es sicherlich geben, aber wann das der Fall sein wird, steht noch in den Sternen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Barondil


----------



## ezaral (15. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde das klasse, sehe mir mal eure hp und die "Projekte" an habe auch vor Ordnung zu spielen vielleicht treffen sich ja diese wege! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bramdal (19. Juni 2007)

Ordnung ist doch sowiso die bessere wahl wer wil schon ein Goblin sein 


mfg Bramdal


----------



## Kartoffel (19. Juni 2007)

wer will schon ne tuntige Elfe sein? ^^


----------



## Bramdal (20. Juni 2007)

Elfen giebt es auf beiden Seiten ich werde bestimmt keine von beiden spielen 
habe im TT im Warhammer Hochelfen gespielt seit dem hab ich ein trauma von Elfen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (20. Juni 2007)

Wieso das denn? ^^


----------



## Bramdal (21. Juni 2007)

Male mal 30 Hochelfen Lanzen Träger an (die Alten aus plastick wo alle gleich sind ) noch dem 30 weis du was ich meine  ^^


----------



## Thront (25. Juni 2007)

hehe...

schöne page, weiter so..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (2. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> hehe...
> 
> schöne page, weiter so.....
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Lob. Und seid heute ist Version 2 der HP fertig gewurden. Da sind zwar ein paar Fehler drin, aber ich denke trotzdem, das Design lässt sich sehen. Viel Spass beim störbern und wir freuen uns immer auf ein paar neue Gesichter im Forum.

Link


mfg Barondil


----------



## Madedman (3. Juli 2007)

Hab ich was verpasst oder dauert das noch ne weile bis WAR rauskommt?

Warum jetzt schon die gilde vorstellen? lieber warten bis man uch wirklich zocken kann


----------



## Barondil (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Nein du hast den Release nicht verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber es nichts besonderes das vor Release eines MMORPGs sich schon viele Gilden bilden. Zum Beispiel bei WoW oder jetzt bei WAR sieht man, dass es schon viele Gilden gibt. Nicht nur wegen den Gildenbetas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein sehr guter Artikel über Pre-Release Gilden kannst du hier lesen. 
Und ich finde, dadrin werden die wichtigen Vorteile von einer Pre-Release Gilde genannt.  Außerdem ist es bei unsere Gilde so, dass wir nicht nur WAR als Projekt anbieten sondern auch andere Spiele. Wie oben beschrieben, war die Gilde ja nur für Vanguard bedacht, doch in Moment kann man uns auch in GW finden. Durch das Forum, IRC ,den Projekten und kommenden Gilden-Treffen erhoffen wir natürlich ein bessseres kennenlernen zwischen den einzelnen Mitgliedern und das Festig schon einmal die Gildengemeinschaft.  

Ob man jetzt lieber eine Gilde vor oder nach Release beitreten will, ist seine Sache. Und natürlich ist es schwer seine richtige Gilde zu finden. Aber ich denke es ist schon eine tolle Erfahrung, wenn man einmal sowas miterlebt hat. 


mfg Barondil


----------



## Madedman (4. Juli 2007)

naja ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das so etwas ganz interessant is aber man kann wenn man etwas so früh vorm start des spiels macht noch keine wirklichen abstimmung treffen (wenn zum beispiel jemand sagt er tritt der gilde bei und spielt dann ploötzlich doch nicht etc.)das is dann ja auch nit gut für die gilde

PS: HP is echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (30. Juli 2007)

Natürlich ist es schlecht, wenn Mitglieder ohne ein Wortzu sagen inaktiv werden. Deswegen wird jeder Anwärter und Bewerber genau beobachtet, ob er auch wirklich Interesse an der Gilde hat. Regelmässig, also alle 3-4 Tage in Forum oder IRC  mal vorbeischauen dann passt es schon. Man muss ja nicht dauern vorn PC hocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s.: Unsere Gildenvorstellung wurde geupdated. Viel Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madedman (31. Juli 2007)

Naja ich wünsch euch viel glück bei WAR würd zwar auch gern mitmachen aber bin noch nit 18


----------



## Warriors of the world (2. August 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> wer will schon ne tuntige Elfe sein? ^^



-------------------------------------------
sagte der dunkelelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warriors of the world (2. August 2007)

jo ich find hp und so auch echt n1
schaun wir  mal weil ich würd gern ordnung zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
organisiert die gilge auch richtige raids oder is es eher einfach so ein forum für die spieler?


----------



## Barondil (3. August 2007)

@Madedman
Also bei uns gibt es auch Ausnahmen. Wir haben auch ein paar Mitglieder die noch 17 Jahre alt sind. Das Alter spielt bei uns natürlich auch ein Faktor, zum Beispiel brauch man schon gar nicht mit 12 Jahren bei uns zu bewerben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  16 ist schon hart an der Grenze. Jedenfalls wird jede Bewerbung, egal ob man 17, 18 oder 50 Jahre alt ist, genauso bewertet wie alle andere.  Jeder hat die gleiche Chance aufgenommen zu werden unabhängig von Alter. Da WAR leider noch nicht draußen ist und wir somit keine Möglichkeiten haben mit den Bewerbern ein paar Stunden zu spielen, können wir nur anhand ihrer Bewerbung sie bewerten. 

@Warriors of the World
Ähm ich versteh deine Frage irgendwie nicht, aber ich bemühe mich mal sie zu beantworten^^  
Also, wie schon oben erwähnt haben wir ein Klansystem, wo sich Spieler in Stammgruppen zusammen finden und gemeinsam was unternehmen werden. Egal ob PvP oder PvE. Jedenfalls kommt dieses Klansystem in High-End Bereich zum tragen. Das hört zwar jetzt sehr nach Powergaming an, aber in erste Linie wird dieses Systen genützt um Spaß zu haben. Außerdem sind wir keine Powergamer Gilde. Der größte Teil von uns sind Gelegenheitsspieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warriors of the world (4. August 2007)

ok das trifft sich gut danke für die schnelle antwort
=)


----------



## Arundil (9. August 2007)

@Barondil

schade das ihr auf einen normalen server spielen werdet, da wir von Eisensturm begeisterte rpgler sind ^^(aber nicht so im extremen) werden wir sicherlich auf eine rpg server gehen, alleine wegen den Vorschriften die man dort hat, dann werd ich mir nicht namen wie Menschi, Elfi ect. ansehen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

]


----------



## Barondil (9. August 2007)

Ähm, wo steht eigentlich dass wir auf normalen Server gehen?^^ Außerdem ist es ja noch nicht bekannt, ob es später auch RP-Server geben wird.


----------



## Arundil (9. August 2007)

Barondil schrieb:


> Ähm, wo steht eigentlich dass wir auf normalen Server gehen?^^ Außerdem ist es ja noch nicht bekannt, ob es später auch RP-Server geben wird.





wenn es keine geben wird dann werden die rpg  regeln so wie bei daoc für alle gelten aber ich denke nicht das sie das tun werden


----------



## Barondil (17. Oktober 2007)

Grüße!
Seit langem hat man von uns kaum was gehört, doch keine Sorge, uns gibt es immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist viel geschehen in dieser Zeit und jetzt alles aufzuzählen, würde den Rahmen bzw. den Beitrag sprengen. ^^ Deswegen nur ein kleinen Überblick über den momentanen Stand der Gilde.

Die Gilde entwickelt sich in Moment prächtig. Nicht nur das WAR-Projekt, sondern auch unsere neu gegründeten Projekte (Everquest 2 und WoW) machen ihre ersten kleinen erfolgreichen Schritte. Auch wurde das Design des Forums mehrmals geändert und wurde erst vor kurzem fertig gestellt. In Moment, haben wir eine Gesamtmitgliederstärke von 37 und eine Projektstärke bei Warhammer Online von 27 erreicht. Doch bis zum endgültigen Release werden wir sicherlich noch ein paar Gefährten aufnehmen können.

Somit kommen wir heute zu unserer nächsten Neuigkeit. Einige Besucher und Bewerber haben es sicherlich bemerkt, dass wir seit zwei Monaten einen Aufnahmestopp beim WAR-Projekt hatten. Nun ist heute der Tag gekommen, wo er Aufgelöst wird! Auch wird ab sofort unser neues Bewerbersystem eingeführt! Falls ihr Fragen dazu habt, nur zu. Auch freuen wir uns auf jede Bewerbung und neue Foren- und IRC-Besucher sind ebenfalls willkommen.

Weitere Informationen über unsere Gilde bzw. WAR-Projekt. findet ihr außerdem jetzt nun in  WAR-Wiki.



Ansonsten, viele Grüße von der Sternegarde


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. November 2007)

Hört sich klasse an. Die Ordnung passt, da kann ich meinen Feuermage spielen, hehe. WÜrde SEHR gern bei euch dann mitmachen.


----------



## Barondil (13. November 2007)

Hallo Otori,
Danke für dein Interesse zu unser Gilde. Wenn du uns anschließen möchtest, brauchst du bei uns einfach nur zu bewerben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie der ganze Bewerbungskram abläuft kannst du ja hier lesen.
Ansonsten viel Glück dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Barondil


----------



## Barondil (18. Januar 2008)

Soo ein kleines Update über uns. Inzwischen haben wir jetzt 32 Mitglieder in WAR-Projekt und insgesamt 43 in der Gilde. Bewerben fürs WAR-Projekt könnt ihr immer noch,  doch bei 40 Mitglieder in WAR, werden wir erstmal keine weiteren Leute mehr aufnehmen. 

Ansonsten darf ich euch noch kurz auf den englisch sprachige Blog und Webcomic TheGreenskin hinweisen. Denn dort hat am 16.01.2007 seine Abstimmung über die besten Online Seiten zum Thema Warhammer Online gestartet.

Unsere Gilde wurde für die Kategorie "Guild Site" nominiert und ihr könnt noch bis zum 11. Februar für uns abstimmen.

Zur Abstimmung geht's hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stimmt noch heute für uns und sagt auch all euren Freunden, Familienmitgliedern, Lebensabschnittsgefährten und Arbeitskollegen das sie noch bis zum 11. Februar für uns stimmen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (18. Januar 2008)

Meine Stimme habt ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (24. Januar 2008)

Hehehe, vielen Dank Pente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem wollen wir natürlich allen andere danken, die für unsere Seite gewählt haben. Für alle die es noch nicht gemacht haben, haben noch bis zum 11. Februar Zeit.


Außerdem habe ich noch was zu verkünden.

Es gibt bei uns wieder ein Aufnahmestopp. Da wir allen neuen Mitgliedern, und derzeitigen Anwärtern die Chance geben wollen sich in Ruhe und vernünftig in die Gilde einzufinden haben wir uns zu diesem Schritt entscheiden.

Alle Bewerbungen die bis gestern eingegangen sind werden ganz normal bearbeitet, und wir hoffen natürlich das daraus auch Mitgliedschaften mit netten Mitgliedern entstehen werden.

Wir nehmen auch gerne weiterhin Bewerbungen an, werden diese aber nicht bearbeiten bis zum Ende des Aufnahmestopps.

Wir bedanken uns bei allen für ihr Interesse, und freuen uns über die riesige Resonanz auf unser WAR-Projekt.

Wann der Aufnahmestopp fällt wird individuell entschieden, dann wenn wir meinen das die Zeit dazu reif ist.

Mit besten Güßen,

Die Sternengarde


----------



## Barondil (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe heute eine tolle Nachricht zu verkünden. Besser gesagt, unser Gründungsmitglied Gensis hat was zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es war einmal, so fangen alle Märchen an, das sich eine Hand voll Menschen zusammen fanden, um etwas zu begründen, von dem wahrscheinlich nicht jeder erwartet hätte das es so lange bestehen würde. Nun ist dies kein Märchen, und anders als in einem solchen haben wir auch keine Frösche die man küssen könnte, oder verbitterte Prinzessinnen die in einem vermoderten Turm hausen müssen bis ihnen jemand am Haupthaar herauf klettern wird. Die eheste Ähnlichkeit wäre wohl die, das sich viele unserer Mitglieder selbst hin und wieder in eine Fabelwelt begeben um dort Abenteuer wie in manchem Märchen zu erleben, und am Ende voller heroischer Taten da zu stehen.
> 
> Es war ein turbulentes Jahr, und irgend etwas stand immer an. Als damals im Februar 2007 die Entscheidung getroffen wurde aus der Sternengarde eine Multi-MMO-Gilde zu machen hätte wohl kaum jemand daran gedacht wie viele Herausforderungen sich uns stellen würden. Doch allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz haben wir es bis hierher geschafft, und das was sich uns heute dar stellt kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Quelle


Da wir leider unser einjähriges Bestehen nicht Ingame in Warhammer feiern können, haben wir was anderes ausgedacht. Folgt bitte den Link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Barondil


----------



## Barondil (26. April 2008)

Hallo Reisender,

du fragst dich also wo die Sternengarde hin ist, und erwartest weitere Informationen? Nun, in Zukunft wird die Sternengarde ihre Wege als reine Warhammer Online - Gilde gehen. Wie es dazu gekommen ist soll hier nicht Thema sein, wen es trotzdem interessiert kann sich dazu gern Informationen in unserem Forum, oder bei einem unserer Mitglieder holen.

Nachdem wir uns ein wenig gesammelt haben, und unseren Webauftritt poliert haben werden wir zum 01.Mai.2008 wieder mit Volldampf in Erscheinung treten. Derzeit befinden wir uns in der Planungsphase, und wenn alles gut geht werden wir schon bald wieder da sein.

Für weitere Infos und Fragen bitten wir euch unser derzeit noch altes Forum, oder in Zukunft das neue zu besuchen!

Es grüsst die,

Sternengarde


----------



## Gorna (26. April 2008)

hätte interesse ehm gibt es ein mindes alter bin nämlich erst 13,hoffe aber das jüngere akzeptiert werden. Spiele im moment WoW aber das pvp da reizt mich net mehr so im moment und nach einer kleinen pause bin ich jetzt wieder feuer und flamme für WAR und würde mir wünschen (wie jeder hier auch) das WAR morgen raus käme,aber naja es dauert ja wohl noch ein bisschen.
Hoffe auf weiteren kontakt


                                    Gorna


----------



## Rayon (27. April 2008)

@ Gorna: Zumindestens kann man keine Mindestaltervorraussetzung im Bewerbungsthread entdecken (hättest du allerdings auch selber Recherchieren können ;-)). Allerdings ist die Frage ob du dich mit 13 so gut in eine allen Anschein nach etwas älteren Gilde wohlfühlen würdest. 

Da ich kein SG'ler bin kann ich dir dazu aber auch nicht mehr sagen. 

Zur Sternengarde: bin gespannt auf die neue Page 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lg,

Byriog


----------



## Gorna (27. April 2008)

ja hab schon ne nachricht bekommen. ich eröffne einfach meine eigene gilde ohne altersbegrenzung euch viel glück auf eurem weg 

                 mfg,
                        Gorna


----------



## Barondil (1. Mai 2008)

Die Neuen sind da! 

Die letzten Wochen waren für die Sternengarde turbulent. Nach der Auflösung des MMO-Projekts haben wir uns dazu entschlossen fortan als reine WAR-Gilde aufzutreten. Zwar wollten wir den Namen Sternengarde weiterführen, aber als Zeichen der Veränderung musste etwas geschehen. In den vergangenen Wochen wurde intern viel geplant und an unserem neuen Internetauftritt in Form einer Homepage und eines Forums gefeilt.

Heute ist der Tag an dem die Vorhänge fallen und wir unser neues Antlitz der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren! 

Nebst Forum und HP gibt es nun einiges an zusätzlichem Content zu erforschen. Zusätzlich *trommelwirbel* wurde das Levelcap um 10 erhöht. Öhm falsches Spiel. Wie auch immer erforscht Rassen- und Klasseninfos, schaut euch Mitgliederblogs an, schreibt uns ein paar Sätze ins Gästebuch oder schaut einfach klassisch im Forum vorbei. Wir freuen uns auf eine gemeinsame Zeit bei WAR mit euch! 

Es grüßt, 

die Sternengarde


----------



## Kalyptus (27. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben Barondil.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nur immer wieder auf unsere Forum aufmerksam machen.
Auf der Seite der Ordnung, hat die Sternengarde das beste Konzept.
Alle anderen sind nur Nachmacher, wir das Orginal.   

Orginal = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachmacher =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Steht bei euch jetzt schon eine Zerstörungs-Fraktion in Betracht?


----------



## Barondil (2. Juli 2008)

Kurz und knapp: Bis jetzt nicht. Nein.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Untersteht euch Zerstörung zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also die zerstörung müsste sich doch am besten mit Verrätern auskennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (2. Juli 2008)

Sternengarde ist halt ganz klarer Gegner aufm Schlachtfeld... nix Zerstörung :O


----------



## Kalyptus (3. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Sternengarde ist halt ganz klarer Gegner aufm Schlachtfeld... nix Zerstörung :O




Nix Gegner, Ihr seid Opfer.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (12. August 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!


WAR steht kurz vorm Release und wir, die Sternengarde, bereiten uns davor.

Zu aller erst haben wir unsere HP und das Forum bearbeitet. Optisch hat sich einiges getan. So wird unser zu Hause nun von dunklen Farben dominiert, die für eine Ordnungsseite untypisch sind. Dennoch lässt sich das Ergebnis sehen, auch wenn es neben dem bis jetzt positiven Feedback auch einige negative gab. Schließlich sind Geschmäcke verschieden und das ist vllt. auch besser so. Letztendlich aber ist es eher wichtig, was hintern den Kulissen verändert wurde. Für alle die sich daran interessieren, läuft die HP mit Drupal, was die Administration und Verwaltung erheblich erleichtert. Zum Beispiel können die Mitglieder ihre Daten selber aktualisieren und sämtliche Mitgliederlisten werden automatisch auf Basis dieser Daten generiert. Jetzt weitere Details zu nennen wäre müßig. Also besucht doch einfach unsere Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls, diese Homepage wird nun die finale Grundlage für unsere Gildenzukunft bilden, und auch wenn es stets Neuerungen und Verbesserungen geben wird, ist das nun vom Aussehen her für längere Zeit der finale Anblick.

Ansonsten noch eine letzte, aber wichtige Ankündigung. Wir werden ab *01.09.2008*  bis mindestens zum *30.10.2008* ein Bewerbungsstopp verhängen in welcher Zeit wir keine Bewerbungen entgegen nehmen, noch Ausnahmen machen werden.
Die Gründe liegen ganz einfach auf der Hand. Für uns als Gilde ist es wichtig ganz in Ruhe und mit Bedacht ins Spiel zu starten. Viele, vor allem jene die nicht in der Beta sind, bzw. waren werden sich erst einmal die Zeit nehmen das Spiel kennen zu lernen, um sich so mit allem vertraut zu machen. Daneben müssen Konzepte, die auf dem Papier immer gern gut wirken, erst einmal umgesetzt werden, was unserer ganzen Aufmerksamkeit bedarf. Auch alltägliche Sachen wie Gildentreffen im Spiel, diverse gemeinsame Aktionen, und so weiter müssen sich erst einmal einpendeln.
Heute beherbergen wir 40 Mitglieder, und einige Anwärter und Bewerber stecken noch in der Warteschleife. Unser vorläufiges Ziel ist die 50, wonach wir dann nur noch in besonderen Fällen Leute aufnehmen werden, z.B. durch besonders positiven InGame-Kontakt. Das heißt wir nähern uns mit riesen Schritten dem Maximum, was wir als positiv bewerten, da wir uns danach ganz auf die Gilde konzentrieren können.

Wir wollen an dieser Stelle die Gelegenheit nutzen und allen Gilden und Spielern einen guten Start ins Spiel wünschen wenn es denn so weit ist. Einzelne davon werden wir bestimmt im Spiel wieder treffen, andere wohl auf Grund der Serverwahl eher nicht. Trotzdem sei allen Glück gewünscht, und vor allem eine gute, spaßige, für andere die darauf Wert legen auch eine erfolgreiche Zeit.

WAR will come!

Es grüßt,

die Sternengarde


----------



## Kalyptus (17. August 2008)

Denkt dran noch knapp 2 Wochen.
Wir werden ab 01.09.2008 bis mindestens zum 30.10.2008 ein Bewerbungsstopp verhängen in welcher Zeit wir keine Bewerbungen entgegen nehmen, noch Ausnahmen machen werden.

Ausser für Pente  :-)


----------



## Rayon (17. August 2008)

*weint* ;(


----------



## Kalyptus (22. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> *weint* ;(



Grosses Taschentuch rüberreich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(undweitmitderaxtaushol)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (12. Dezember 2008)

Tjoa, uns gibt es immer noch.^^ Und seit Release hat sich bei uns einiges getan. Wir haben nun eine Allianz mit Thelyn Ennor und andere Gilde und haben zum Glück nicht sehr viele Mitglieder verloren. Aber weitere Informationen findet ihr bei den überarbeiteten Vorstellungstext, ganz am Anfang des Threads. 

Trotzdem, seit heute suchen wir wieder neue Bewerber! Wer also Interesse hat uns beizutreten, soll nicht so lange zögern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, nun ist es mal wieder soweit, denn die Gilde Sternengarde feiert heute ihr zwei jähriges Bestehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu diesem Anlass möchte ich in Namen der kompletten Gildenleitung an all ihre Mitglieder bedanken für ihr Engagement und Miteinander in der Gilde und die schönen Zeiten, die wir bis jetzt hatten. Wir hoffen, dass ihr uns noch lange erhalten bleiben werdet, und freuen uns auf das was da noch kommen wird.

Außerdem natürlich ein kleines Dankeschön an unsere Allianz und an die Gilden und Spieler auf Helmgart, die täglich mit oder gegen uns im Kampf ziehen. Ohne euch würde das RvR richtig langweilig werden und wir hoffen natürlich, dass bald die Unvermeidliche Stadt fällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (14. Februar 2009)

aaaaalsooooo...(^^) ich wollte fragen ob ich mitmachen darf

ich spiel einen hochelf schattenkrieger, auf helmgart und bin momentan auf lvl 4!!

ich darf mich leider nich im forum anmelden, aber ich melde mich ab und zu mal im gildenchat im game!!^^

1. ich darf nur am Nachmittag bzw. abend on

2. ich darf nur 1 1halb stunden  am tag on also kann und möchte ich nicht an instanzen und eroberungsschlachten teilnehmen ( ausser vielleicht am weekend)

3. an manchen tagen komm ich vielleich garnet on weil ich (jetzt mal als beispiel) für die schule lernen muss oder auf klassenfahrt bin usw. ...

4. wo genau kann ich mich im game anmelden bzw. bei wem??


Grüße Ulrolneal!!


----------



## Barondil (20. Juli 2009)

Lange hat man von uns nichts mehr gehört, aber keine Sorge. Uns gibt es immer noch! Mittlerweile haben wir die Gildenstufe 34 erreicht und natürlich suchen wir immer noch nach neuen Mitgliedern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Barondil




P.s.: Vorstellungsbeitrag bearbeitet.


----------



## Barondil (4. September 2009)

Grüße!

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zur Sternengarde! Vor kurzem haben wir eine Fusion mit der Fremdenlegion gehabt und sind von nun an ein Teil der neuen Multi-MMO Gilde "Fremdenlegion". Natürlich sind wir immer noch in WAR aktiv und wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Mitglieder auf! Den Vorstellungsbeitrag wurde übrigens angepasst. Viel Spaß beim lesen.


mfg Barondil


----------



## Barondil (19. März 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Mittlerweile findet man uns auf dem Server Drakenwald und natürlich suchen wir immer noch nach neuen Mitglieder! Also, bewirbt euch bei uns, wenn ihr Interesse habt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Barondil


----------

